# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Cases http://masterrussian.com/aa071600a.shtml

## Unregistered

are the endings, or changes in endings, in each case always constant. (always the same ending applied to each case)?

----------


## it-ogo

There are three main groups of nouns (declensions). Within each declension case endings are formed according to more or less same pattern. But there are also many exceptions which should be learned.  Here is a service to check spelling of all forms for the given word.

----------

